# austria in september



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

planning for this and just wondered if evening temperatures are ok for sitting outside the van.


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

It could be nice but it is getting to the end of the Austrian season some sites close Sept 30th.

www.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don't know but we were there in June July last year and had a right mix of weather in upper Austria around the lakes near saltzberg. It was stunning though and we loved it. Not many motorhomers though. We either wild camped or used stellplatz. All in our blog for 2012. Www.hankthetank.co.uk

I also recently uploaded a motorhoming for boaters in Europe guide recently which is in the useful downloads section which has a few superb spots by water in Austria which are either free or cheap.

We found when we got through the mountains to southern Austria near the Slovenia border the weather was better.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don't know but we were there in June July last year and had a right mix of weather in upper Austria around the lakes near saltzberg. It was stunning though and we loved it. Not many motorhomers though. We either wild camped or used stellplatz. All in our blog for 2012. Www.hankthetank.co.uk

I also recently uploaded a motorhoming for boaters in Europe guide recently which is in the useful downloads section which has a few superb spots by water in Austria which are either free or cheap.

We found when we got through the mountains to southern Austria near the Slovenia border the weather was better.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Barry.
I know you are out of the country at the moment, probably steaming drunk, or nursing the mother of all hangovers, but why are you posting twice to just about every topic. :?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think it's the stupid tablet. Posted this from my phone on mobile version so see what happens.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Its his wobbly hand :lol: :lol: 

joe


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No, I have to say everything twice so all you old duffers understand! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No, I have to say everything twice so all you old duffers understand! :lol:


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Depends where you go in Austria in September.

If you go east to Vienna or the southern provinces it can be quite warm and balmy, 20-25c in the day cooler at night. Towards the later half of September there is a greater risk of rain

Conversely if you are in the high valleys in Salzburgerland, you can get 25c one day and then 12" of snow overnight! 

As we did And that was on the 4th September!

Austria is a wonderful place and the people delightful, don't worry about the weather you will still enjoy it whatever happens!


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

We are usually there in April/May/June and the weather is usually very good warm and up in the mid 20's to 30 degrees.
Last year we had wonderful weather when the Tyrol and northern Austria was not so good at all. 
We always go to one campsite on the Ossiachersee Jodl Camping ACSI Camping Card Campsite 30 minutes to Italy and Slovenia. Many Motorhomes there last year.


----------

